# One for an OSU fan



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 13, 2016)

1/2 surface etched crystal over glass.

Walnut

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 13, 2016)

looks good and sounds just as nice.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 13, 2016)

great looking call sounds great --and you picked the right team that's for sure O-H-I-O

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 13, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> great looking call sounds great --and you picked the right team that's for sure O-H-I-O


The one in Miami, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 13, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> great looking call sounds great --and you picked the right team that's for sure O-H-I-O



NOT. I am sure he meant the Oklahoma OSU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2016)

Mi-hammy. Wade said he went to Denny's after winning the super bowl and ate Moons over Mi-hammy. One of the talk shows I listen to is called The Ticket - it's sports talk but they talk about just about every thing else usually. One of the slots they do is called Fake Jerry Jones. After the SB they did a Fake Wade Philips who called Fake Jerry and rubbed it in. Funny stuff lol.

Click the play button if you want to hear Wade antagonize Jerry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

